# new skiff in the game!



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## oysterbreath

Looks like a re-branded Scott PGS16 boat to me...
Those scotts are actually nice little boats. I little rough with the lamination but good work boats. I think the gheenoe has a better finish, at least better than the Scotts. A good head to head would be nice!


----------



## tgregory

Not a rebranded Scott. Similar interior layout on the base model only but the hull lines differ. The Scott uses raw wood extensively in the interior and transom and, as you said the fit and finish are pretty rough.

The Towee is hand laminated, uses 100% composite materials and I think you would find the fit and finish second to none.



> Looks like a re-branded Scott PGS16 boat to me...
> Those scotts are actually nice little boats. I little rough with the lamination but good work boats. I think the gheenoe has a better finish, at least better than the Scotts. A good head to head would be nice!


----------



## firecat1981

> The Towee is hand laminated, uses 100% composite materials and I think you would find the fit and finish second to none.


Do you have anymore pictures of the bottom of the boat? Cause from the few pics on you site it looks like a gheenoe without the outrigger theory. 

You say 100% composite construction, but I didn't see what material you are using to core it.

Is the rub rail just a plastic channel riveted on like the gheenoe, or is it an actual structural piece?


----------



## tgregory

> The Towee is hand laminated, uses 100% composite materials and I think you would find the fit and finish second to none.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anymore pictures of the bottom of the boat? Cause from the few pics on you site it looks like a gheenoe without the outrigger theory.
> 
> You say 100% composite construction, but I didn't see what material you are using to core it.
> 
> Is the rub rail just a plastic channel riveted on like the gheenoe, or is it an actual structural piece?
Click to expand...

We'll have some bottom pics up for you with our next round of website shots. 

As for materials, we are using heavy roven woving, nytex and a pretty standard marine substrate hardboard on the custom interior layouts - the transom is a sandwhich of several of these materials and Airex PXC. There is no wood used.

Ive not paid much attention to the 'noes lately so I dont know what they are doing for a rub rail these days. I do have an older RH that Ive owned for years and it is much different than theirs. Ours is an extruded structural peice, not simply a piece of inverted channel as a cap.


----------



## oysterbreath

Well, it's a nice looking simple little boat at a good price point. You've got some good marketing behind it. I'd like to see one with a platform. You've got some TOUGH competition though. The gheenoe is the working man's boat of chose around here. Your design is deferent enough to NOT receive the "gheenoe knock off" tag line of death so you should be OK.


----------



## TidewateR

Looks like a cool little skiff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MATT

I would like to take a ride in it.


----------



## tgregory

> I would like to take a ride in it.


Guys,

Thank you for the comments. We really appreciate the feedback. 

Matt - we'll work on getting you a ride.

For those of you in the Panhandle, we will be at the Bay Point Outdoor Expo this weekend in Panama City Beach as a part of the Wefing's Marine Exhibit. 

For those of you in Coastal Georgia and the Greater Low Country area, you can take a look at the River Master at St Simon's Outfitters on St Simon's Island.

We may also set up a couple of "demo days" in FL one weekend next month. 

T


----------



## MATT

"We may also set up a couple of "demo days" in FL one weekend next month. "

Will there be any BBQ I like BBQ & Boats they just go good together......


----------



## kylepyro

cool little river boats. The scout - that rowing seat is fixed not sliding, correct?

At that price, you wonder if the Master wouldn't make a good alternative to a drift boat on flat, but flowing water. You might want oars for that.


----------



## tgregory

> "We may also set up a couple of "demo days" in FL one weekend next month. "
> 
> Will there be any BBQ I like BBQ & Boats they just go good together......


Matt - I think that we could make that happen in a few weeks.


----------



## tgregory

> cool little river boats.  The scout - that rowing seat is fixed not sliding, correct?
> 
> At that price, you wonder if the Master wouldn't make a good alternative to a drift boat on flat, but flowing water.  You might want oars for that.


Yes, the Scout seat is fixed on the frame. 

We will be releasing a rowing frame for the River Master in the next few weeks - the pic on the website is just a place holder. I think you will be pleased with what you see when it comes out. PM me if you have any questions.


----------

